# New Hornets Forum Catch Phrase



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Right now the current phrase is "Team on the move." If you would like to see this changed, please make suggestions in here and I'll form a poll in a couple of days.

Thanks,
Retro.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

How about "Ready to sting the Central Division."

Maybe "The team THAT DIDN'T hire Rick Carlisle."


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

"New direction, Floyd direction, Wrong direction"


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

"Beware West coast, HERE WE COME"


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> How about "Ready to sting the Central Division."
> 
> Maybe "The team THAT DIDN'T hire Rick Carlisle."


I really like the first one you posted.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> 
> 
> I really like the first one you posted.


Thanks! Everyone try to think of some more. In a couple of days I will post a poll and we will vote on the Hornet's new slogan.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

we are still a team on the move, a move to another division next year so i think the name is still relevant!


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

I got one, "Why did we hire Floyd"....


----------

